# Lost in MUA land



## Joke (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no experience whatsoever (only MU on myself).
I didn't go to any school (and I wouldn't know where to find one in boring Belgium).
But I love color and I love MU (don't we all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and I have a boring job now.
How could I start my journey towards becoming a MUA? 
I do have a sales job already, so I could sell their products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TIA!!!!


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Sep 2, 2005)

I am in a similar situation!  I don't have any professional schooling or experience, besides applying makeup on myself, as well as friends and family members!  I mean, I have a great paying job right now and I make tons of money, but I don't care about the money.  I love makeup and I would love to be a makeup artist for MAC or another well known company and work my way up to MAC.  I do sell products for mark (as a hobby), which is a daughter company of AVON, but I don't think that would help me much!  Any suggestions anyone?
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------

